# Stucco questions for a barbeque island



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I am considering using stucco on an outdoor barbeque island but have never used any stucco products before. It's about 70 sq feet so not too big of an area.

I have 1/2 hardi backer board on it now and don't know where to start. Are there any products that go directly over the Hardi board or do you have to wire lath first?

I've been told 3 different things by different people -

- Wire lath, then scratch coat, and then stucco.

- Scratch coat directly over Hardi, then stucco.

- Stucco directly over Hardi board.

Also, I assume you have to use a fiberglass tape on all the seams and corners first no matter what?


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: stucco*

Hey Mike,

Yea, u might as well throw the fiberglass tape on the seams, it couldnt hurt. If it was me I would have used plywood and not even thought about fiberglass tape, but on the backerboard, yea, throw it on. Next put tar paper on, then ABSOLUTELY the galvanized wire mesh, scratchcoat, then finish coat. Simple!


----------



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re:*

Also Mike, I suggest using an acrylic additive in the mortar for both scratch and finish coats (the white milky stuff).


----------



## Rusty Nails (Apr 3, 2005)

If you want to use synthetics:

Tape joints with mesh, trowel on base coat, trowel on finish coat. Did you use a starter?


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Mike,

I would love to see a picture when you are finished. I had a fireplace insert given to me, the kind that is used in new construction and is usually faced with brick or stone, and have been wondering how to make it look good on the concrete patio. 

After reading your post I have decided to cover it in stucco instead of stone. I would like to add a spot to hold firewood and maybe a grill also if I can make it look good and the better half approves.

Thanks

Best of Luck,

Jesse R. Kirchhoff

Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
*“Making Your Life A Lot Less Complicated”*
www.midmohandyman.com

Advanced Power Washing and Restoration Solutions LLC 
*Professional Products ~ Professional Service ~ Professional Results*
www.advancedpw.com


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

The update -

I ended up using an acrylic stucco called Senerflex by Senergy.

http://www.senergy.cc/pages/products/senerflex_fin.html

All I needed to do was tape the corners and seems with mesh, using a skim coat called alpha base, (which was the smoothest and easiest product I have ever worked with if only drywall mud would work as easy as this stuff does!). After that dried I put on a skim coat over the entire surface about 1/8 thick that covered all the modified truss screw heads. The next day I put on the Senerflex. 

I was nervous about doing this stucco project, but I had nothing to worry about it turned out. This product is just about fool proof and looks amazing. Very easy to use, and get professional results.

The hardest part about using it was keeping a row of tile on the bottom of the island clean from the dripping stucco as it was applied. I ended up taping it off instead of trying to wipe with a sponge, that worked out pretty well.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

The only drawback to synthetic stucco is a lack of character in the finish. It tends to have the uniformity architects like.

If you feel like grabbing a trowel, mix a 2:1 ration of sand to cement (or type 'S' mortar) using only acrylic bonding agent instead of water. It is a good idea to precoat the substrate with the bonding agent, but I'd recommend lathe, or hardware cloth.

And, yeah, pics please.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I like this idea for my fireplace insert www.ocbarbecues.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/fireplace2.jpg 
or maybe this one 
www.doityourselfpatios.com/Resources/item6z.gif.

One of these would look nice tied into it somehow www.geragardens.com/images/alta.jpg
or
www.bbqislands.net/images/+bbqisland9.jpg

After doing a google search it seems like a man good make a good living building these www.patio-bbq-grills.com

Jesse R. Kirchhoff

Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
*“Making Your Life A Lot Less Complicated”*
www.midmohandyman.com

Advanced Power Washing and Restoration Solutions LLC 
*Professional Products ~ Professional Service ~ Professional Results*
www.advancedpw.com


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> Pics?


Coming, but not for awhile till my website is revamped.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

GCMan said:


> The only drawback to synthetic stucco is a lack of character in the finish. It tends to have the uniformity architects like.


I might have the blood or an architect in me then, because I think it looks freaken awesome! I'm pretty much a stucco virgin, but I have to admit this came out looking exactly as I wanted it, and on the first try, so I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

This looks almost identical in design to the one I built, just remove the SS doors and add Brazillian Walnut ones and take out the ice maker and draws, add a row of tile along the bottom. (actually slate)


----------



## PlasterMaster (Jul 4, 2006)

The "white milky stuff" is called Acryl 60 and is often use to help for bonding and also helps with being more preventative from water getting through. Just using a synthetic stucco finish would also help greatly in preventing water from going through. I would definitely think of using STO's water sealer first and then just use a basecoat over the top and then your finish coat. But if you want a stucco look then go with metal lath over the entire board but first put on a vapor barrier for the board if not using STO water sealer. 

PM


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

CMU with 2 coat stucco (no lath) is probably the most bullet-proof and cost effective way to go, especially if you only glue the CMU instead of laying them. This is not a BBQ_ Island_, per se, but it is my alter to the BBQ Gods (the Pit rolls into the center for use):

http://72.41.69.75/patio2.htm

I have also built several "castles" for playhouses with this method.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Houston, we have wood!

(apologies to anyone offended by this comment, but, I"m studying to be a dirty ol' man in my spare time.)


----------

